# Camara Web Soltech

## diegoto

Que tal, alguien tiene e hizo andar la camarita web Soltech, tengo una que tiene 6 leds de iluminación. habra algun drive universal o algo ?

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Buscando un poco, hice un lsusb y me dijo que modelo de chip trae y encontre los drivers pero me dice lo siguiente al querer emerger.

```

localhost linux # emerge spca5xx

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 to /

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20.3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20.3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work

tar: spca5xx-20060501/drivers: implausibly old time stamp 1969-12-31 21:00:00

 * Converting spca5xx-20060501/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying spca-20060501-defines.patch ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying spca-20060501-2.6.18.patch ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying spca-20060501-LogitechQC92f.patch ...                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501 ...

 * Preparing spca5xx module

   Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.

   Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20.3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c: In function 'fun_D':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c:809: warning: value computed is not used

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:39:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca50x_init_isoc':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:1624: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20.3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4079:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 511:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux default.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/temp/build.log'.
```

Tengo el enlace creado /usr/src/linux a mi kernel que estoy usando y demas.

----------

## pacho2

Muy sencillo:

```

echo "=media-video/gspcav1-20070110" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "=media-video/gspcav1-20070110" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge gspcav1

```

Te garantizo que es seguro  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Esto para por no leer.

```

Pagina oficial de 

for kernel up from 2.6.11 : gspcav1-20070110.tar.gz

for kernel below 2.6.11: spca5xx version 0.60.00: spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz

```

Ahora otro problemita que estuve buscando en el foro pero no encontre.. Al cargar el modulo me dice

```

localhost ~ # modprobe gspca

FATAL: Error inserting gspca (/lib/modules/2.6.20.3/usb/video/gspca.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# dmesg

usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

gspca: Unknown symbol video_devdata

gspca: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: Unknown symbol video_register_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_release

```

----------

## pacho2

Eso suele estar debido a algún problema en la configuración del kernel o a conflictos con los drivers de las tarjetas de televisión. 

```
#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

```

Así es como tengo la sección del video4linux en mi config

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Si justo estaba leyendo tu problema en frances! y salio andando, pero sabes se ve bastante lento comparado con Windows y ademas me tira lo siguiente el kernel.

```

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.(SPCA561A)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:3983] Camera type S561

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1189] maxw 352 maxh 288 minw 160 minh 120

usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.12 registered

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/Sunplus/spca561.h: [spca561_init:493] Find spca561 USB Product ID 561

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_set_light_freq:1858] Sensor currently not support light frequency banding filters.

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [gspca_set_isoc_ep:881] ISO EndPoint found 0x81 AlternateSet 13

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/Sunplus/spca561.h: [spca561_init:493] Find spca561 USB Product ID 561

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_set_light_freq:1858] Sensor currently not support light frequency banding filters.

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [gspca_set_isoc_ep:881] ISO EndPoint found 0x81 AlternateSet 13

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070110/work/gspcav1-20070110/gspca_core.c: [gspca_set_isoc_ep:881] ISO EndPoint found 0x81 AlternateSet 13

```

----------

## pacho2

Quizás es que el driver aún no soporta del todo bien tu cámara :-/, siempre puedes intentar preguntar al que lo hace  :Neutral: 

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujuuummm,

Fiate que me sucedia el mismo error con mi webcam y buscando en la web gracias a San Google logre dar con la solución rápida y certera.

Recompilar el kernel de la siguiente manera 

```
Device Drivers

         Multimedia devices

                <*> Video For Linux 
```

pero fijate que alli eliminas todos los modulos que trae el kernel

```

--- Video Capture Adapters

 [ ] Enable advanced debug functionality 

 [ ] Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

 < > Virtual Video Driver

 < > BT848 Video For Linux

 < > Mediavision Pro Movie Studio Video For Linux 

 y todos lo demás que aparecen
```

Una vez echo esto emerge el 

```
media-video/gspcav1 [ Masked ]
```

 que esta enmascarado y es el que mueve las webcams más recientes.

Si tienes el udev bien, no tienes siquiera que cargarlo en el /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ya que el udev se encarga de eso al inicio  :Razz: 

----------

## diegoto

Esta asi la configuración del kernel y el udev cuando enchufo la webcam me carga el modulo pero me tira eso en el dmesg.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

revisa bien que no quede ningun modulo en el kernel que te este haciendo estorbo con el que estas emergiendo. Si aun persiste cambia el módulo a media-video/gspca ó utiliza la media-video/spca5xx

----------

## pacho2

Si tienes los drivers media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg para tarjetas de televisión, no podrás librarte de esos WARNINGS, de todos modos (aunque ahora mismo no tengo la tarjeta de TV para probar), el driver gspcav1 funciona correctamente aún con esos mensajes al cargarlo en udev.

Saludos  :Smile: 

PD: spca5xx y gspca están plenamente en desuso y ya no están mantenidos por el autor, NO LOS USES

----------

